# tt mk2



## crankline (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Been looking to buy mk2 audi tt coupe wondered if anyone can give me some tips what to look out for, only drawback i can see at the moment is the lack of headroom at the back, only my twelve year old daugther will be using the rear seats so will have to ask her to come with me to try one out, im looking for 2.0 litre petrol hopefully from a main dealer for around £15000 tops thanks.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## crankline (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi 
After posting for tips what to look out for when buying second hand tt with no clues given after 55 read im wondering if this is a positive or negative ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Try asking the question in the MK2 section :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you're halfway there. All you need to do now is join the TTOC  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Main problem with the early MkII is saggy leather on the seats


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

